# Pretty pleased with these!!



## wombat (Feb 26, 2013)

I wasn't going to post these, seeing as how i just posted recently. But as the title says, I'm pretty pleased with these!! :)

20 degree split frame Jarrah with maple spacing. The left one is Coolabah burl and the one on the right is some Bluegum burl.

[attachment=19176]


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2013)

wombat said:


> I wasn't going to post these, seeing as how i just posted recently. ...



Yeah, you know how quickly we get bored with pictures.  

Those are super nice. We never get tired of seeing your latest creations. 

:kewlpics:


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2013)

What he said ^^^^ :banana:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 26, 2013)

You shopuld be pretty pleased with them... Hell _*I'M*_ pretty please with them  and I didnt make them !
Scott


----------

